# RTA settings



## savior sound (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a couple of questions regarding the RTA feature of REW 5.

The first is what window, FFT length, etc. settings (including any smoothing) should I use in conjunction with a 31 band graphic eq to flatten response of some vocal monitors my son's band uses in their practice room.

The other thing I need to do is use the RTA to check out what changing my sub location and/or main listening position does to my FR. I have a pretty big dip around 126 Hz at my main LP now - see graph. What settings would be used for this task?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

JohnM said:


> A couple of things on the RTA: when you use a noise signal as a stimulus it is best to set the window to Rectangular. You can then also take advantage of a nice property of the Pink PN signal, which is that it gives very good results with no averaging (because, unlike random pink noise, each complete sequence contains all frequencies at the correct levels and matches the FFT length, with random pink noise the levels are only correct over a (very) long average, especially at the low end).
> 
> As a final tip, if you tick the "Adjust RTA levels" box the RTA graph will be drawn at levels that are comparable to your measurements.
> 
> ...


Hope something there helps .

<> EarlK


----------

